# Sub Q IGF1-LR3??



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok ive read and read.....and read some more. But still im confused as to whether IGF1/LR3 can be shot sub Q immediately after workout. Ive read that there are more receptors in the intestines that can cause organ growth there. Is this the case or can i use it sub q with no problems.


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

im was running igf before workout shooting IM, tried sub-q only 1 time and didnt like it, was much better with IM


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

When you say you didnt like it, in what way didnt you like it mate? did you feel hypo from sub q?


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

never felt hypo after igf mate...

felt pump after sub-q much less than after IM, and wasnt so focus on training after sub-q.

dont know was it just in my head but i never repeat sub-q igf


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

If you did alot of research, where in the world did u ever see it recommended to shoot sub q? I have looked up igf in the past for days and days, and never once in my lifetime seen someone say to do it sub q. Just curious!


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

nearly always seen it recommended bi laterally IM, but people say it dosent cause localised growth so why bi laterally????


----------

